# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Yilan Kültü

## atoybil

BüYüK ARAşTIRMACI KüZIM MİRşAN'IN TESBİTLERİ http://www.angelfire.com/tn3/tahir/trk93a.html

YILAN KüLTü 
ORTA ASYA İNSANIğnın inancına göre GüNEş TANRISI, yalkınlarını yeryüzüne YILAN şeklinde gönderir. O yüzden YILAN, kutsaldır. 

Yukardaki TAKDİS MERASİMİ resminde anlatıldığı gibi, BOĞA sıfatını alan YILANğla, UYULAN arasında bir ilişki vardır. 

GüKğten yere inmiş olan KüN ve eşi AY, BUĞğu YILAN ile takdis ederler. üünkü YILAN, BU-OĞ-A (BOĞA) sıfatını taşımaktadır. BU (BUĞ- han, kral, yüce kişi) , OĞ ( güneş, kutsal, şeref) A (artikel)ğ hepsini birlikte tercüme edersek YüCE GüNEş olur ki, YüCE TANRI demektir. TANRIğnın KUDRETği, GüKğten YERğe döne döne iner, bu da kıvrılan YILAN kavramı ile verilmiştir. . Resmde HALAY çeker gibi elele tutuşmuş YEDİ Kİşİ hareketleri ile YILANğı sembolize ederler. YILANğın kuyruğu ile BUĞğa değiyor olması da ayrı bir mana taşır. 

GüKğten YERYüZüğne inen YALKINLAR; ışık, ısı, iyilik, rahmet, ve berekettir. GüNEşğin ışınları da , ATEşğten çıkan dalgalar da YILAN gibi kıvrılarak etrafa yayılır. Bu yüzden YILAN, hem ATEşğin, hem ocağın, hem de AİLEğnin koruyucusu sayılır. 

İSLAMğda YILAN, üDEM ile HAVVAğyı kandıran ve onların CENNETğten kovulmasına sebeb olan varlıktır. şEYTANğın sembolüdür. Başı ezilmesi gereken bir yaratıktır. 

Bu anlayış Müslüman olan TüRKLERği etkilemesine rağmen, YILAN KüLTü çeşitli şekillerde ANADOLUğda varlığını sürdürür. ORTA ASYAğdan ANADOLUğya göç etmiş olan HACI BEKTAş, TAşğa biner ve YILANğı kamçı olarak kullanır, TAşğı yürütür. Burada TAş, BEDENğdir, YILAN ise NEFSğtir. 

Yani İNSAN, NEFSğini İRADEğsinin kontrolüne alırsa, BEDENğini istediği gibi kullanabilir ve ALLAHğın Kendi Ruhundan üfleyerek İNSANğa bahşettiği KUDRETği harekete geçirebilir!.. 

ANADOLUğnun hala pek çok yerinde her evin bir YILANğı olduğuna inanılır. YILANğın mekanı evin ocağıdır. (GüNEş-ATEş ve YALKINLAR ilişkisi) Evin KKoruyucusu, uğuru, bereketi olan YILANğa dokunulmaz. YüRüKLER, YILANğı kedi gibi okşarlar!ğ Eğer herhangi bir sebeple o yılan öldürülmüşse, derhal yakılması gerekir. ATEşğin çıkardığı YALKINLAR ile YILAN tekrar GüKLERğe döner, ve oradan YAĞMUR, RAHMET, ISI, BEREKET olarak tekrar YERğe iner. 

YILAN aynı zamanda İNTİKAMCIğdır!.. Eşini, yavrularını korur, onlara zarar verenen intikamını alır. Bu yüzden herhangi bir şekilde bir yılan öldürülmüşse, eşi de öldürülmek üzere aranır!.. 

ANADOLUğda bu konuda pek çok hikaye olması bir yana, Fakir Baykurtğun meşhur romanı YILANLARIN üCüğnde YILAN, öcünü alması yönünden haksızlığa uğramış aileye örnek gösterilir. 

ESKİ TüRKLERğde BOYNUZLU YILAN, TüYLü YILAN, KANATLI YILAN, BEYAZ KRALİüE YILAN ve meşhur şAHMERAN gibi pek çok YILAN türü vardır. Bunlardan KANATLI YILAN, KAZAN şehrinin arması idi. Sonra Ruslar alıp MOSKOVA arması yapmışlar, bir de ğ büyük canavar YILANğı öldüren Saint Goergeğ masalı uydurmuşlardır! 

TUYLü YILAN ve BOYNUZLU YILAN, TüRKLER vasıtasıyla BERİNG BOĞAZIğndan aşarak AMERİKA kıtasına ulaşmış, AZTEKLERğin meşhur QUATZALKOATL(TüYLü YILANğını oluşturmuştur. 

AVRUPAğda en eski YILAN figürlerinin bulunduğu yer, İtalyan Alpleriğndeki KAMUNLAR Vadisiğdir.Yukarıdaki resimde YILAN, savaşçının elinde "Güü VEREN MIZRAK"olarak çizilmiştir... üç tane "eli mızraklı" savaşçı ile, henüz mızrağı GüNEşğten çekip alamamış bir başka savaşçı görülmektedir... Zaten bu figürden hareketle MIZRAK sembolünün GüNEşğten gelen YALKIN, yani YILAN olduğu sonucuna varılmıştır. 

Bir diğer figür de PELASK YILANIğdır. PELASKLAR, eski YUNANİSTANğa gelip yerleşen TüRKLERğdir. YILAN sembolünü onlar oraya taşımışlardır. PELASK DİLİ kaybolmuştur, PELASK YAZISI çözülememiş sayılır. Sebebi yine Batılı bilimi adamlarının PROTO-TüRKüE ve TüRKüEğye araştırmalarında MİHENK TAşI olarak yer vermemeleridir. Halbuki büyük araştırmacı KüZIM MİRşAN bu yazıyı da deşifre etmiş, okumuştur. Bunu ayrı bir sayfada vereceğiz. 

PROTO-MISIR hiyeroliflerinde yer alan YILAN figürü, Batılı Bilim adamları ve onların takipçileri tarafından ğbilinmeyen bir dile ait kartuşğ sayılmış, ve bir türlü deşifre edilememiştir... Halbuki KüZIM MİRşAN, figürü PROTO-TüRKüE TAMGALARğdan yararlanarak çözmüş ve tüm kitabeyi tamamen farklı olarak okumuştur. Yukardaki bir ESKİ MISIR RESMİ, YILANğın YAZI olarak ne ifade ettiği de yine yukarıda verilmiştir. UW UB OZ tamgalarından oluşan bu bir tek figür, 

-ğYERYüZüğnden şekil değiştirerek, (MADDü üLEMğden MANEVü üLEMğe geçerek) TANRIğya ilahi bir tarzda ulaşmakğ 

demektir... Yani, herkes yapamaz! 



M.ü. 4000ğlere ait olduğu söylenen, ancak taşıdığı figürler itibariyle daha eski (M.ü.6000) olması icabeden VAN BAşET DAĞIğNDAKİ YAZIT, şu TAMGALARIğı taşır: 

UW = mukaddes, Uş =majeste, OK-Oş = kuant konfigurasyonu, ESİTİS = Ruhlar ülemi, Uü = uçuş 

KUANT, ğdeğişmez değerğdirğ Bir insanda aranan ğ CANğın (veya RUHğun) TANRIğyla özdeşleşmesi için gerekli ğvazgeçilmezğ değerlerğ kastedilir. ESİTİS ile, ğruhların eninde sonunda varacağı yerğ kastedilir. İSLAMİYETğteki sembolü ARAFATğtır... Ve yazı şu anlama gelir : 

-ğKutsal majestelerinin gerekli değerlere sahip olan canının (veya ruhunun) ruhların toplandığı yere uçuşuğ 

Yani, topluluğun değerli lideri ölmüş, ahiret alemine göçmüştür!.... Yazı bunu haber verir. 


***
email: [email protected]

----------

